# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  8 1/2 Jahre nach Prostatektomie...

## vaukaa

Im September 2006 hatte ich eine Prostatektomie, die postoperativ problemlos erschien. (S. mein Profil) Ungefähr 8 Jahre war der PSA Wert unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze (<0,07 ng/ml) In diesem Jahr schwankte er zwischen 0,09 über 0,1 und dann wieder 0,07, jedoch sank er nicht mehr unter die Nachweisgrenze. Heute (4.12.15) habe ich den neuesten Wert erhalten: 0,14 ng/ml.  Das ist noch kein Wert für eine operative Hektik, aber immerhin ....

Gibt es im Forum Meinungen hierzu? 

Herzliche Grüße 
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja, lieber Volker,
Ich hab meine Standard-Meinung dazu:

Nachmessen nach halber letztbestimmter Verdoppelungszeit.
Für alles andere ist so ein einzelner Anstieg zu wenig.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## spertel

Nein, Volker.....für Hektik besteht keinerlei Anlass; allerdings überrascht mich schon, dass es 
doch mittlerweile eine ganze Reihe von Kandidaten gibt, bei denen sich nach einer gewissen Zeit
der PSA in einen messbaren Bereich begibt.

Ich hatte auch schon einen Wert von 0,12 mg/ml, rein messtechnisch ist dies mit 0,14 ng/ml eigentlich identisch auf Grund der Messschwankungen, nun liegt er wieder bei 0,10 ng/ml, was sich zwar besser liesst, aber auch im Schwankungsbereich des Messsystem liegen dürfte.

Es ist zwar möglich, dass sich ein (Lokal)-Rezidiv andeutet; aber wahrscheinlicher ist aus meiner Sicht, dass sich im Laufe der Jahre einige gutartige Zellen vermehrt haben, die postoperativ irgendwo verblieben sind (Blasenboden, Anostomose) und auch ab und an PSA produzieren können, z. B. wenn diese sich entzündet haben.

Dies kann aber alles "bla bla" sein; eine richtige Aussage werden nur die nächsten Messungen ergeben.

Ich würde nun genau im -4- Wochen Takt im gleichen Labor messen lassen und mich dann ggf. innerlich auf eine Strahlentherapie vorbereiten.

Diese würde ich aber keinesfalls auf Grund Deiner guten Pathologie vor dem Grenzwert von 0,2 ng/ml einleiten; tendenziell eher bei 0,3 ng/ml, um die Gefahr einer unnötigen Behandlung größtmöglich zu reduzieren.

Soweit sind wir aber noch nicht...........

Gruss

----------


## Reinhold2

Volker, mich würde interessieren, was dein Urologe gemeint hat. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Reinhold2

edit wg. Doppelposting

----------


## vaukaa

Reinhold, ich werde berichten, was der Urologe dazu meint, der Termin hierzu ist aber erst am 14.12.
Bis dahin danke für alle Antworten,
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Danke, Spertel, genau so werde ich es machen. Ich habe auch schon eine mögliche Strahlentherapie in's Auge gefaßt. Aua :-) 

Gruß,
Volker

----------


## spertel

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass Du schon 71 Jahre alt bist.

Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dieser Krebs wird Dir ernsthaft nichts mehr anhaben, egal was da passiert.

Man könnte sogar, wenn sich dieser Trend fortsetzen sollte, auf die Idee kommen, die ganze Sache auszusitzen und erst zu reagieren, wenn Symptome auftreten.

Das kann durchaus 10-12 Jahre dauern, um dann mittels Hormontherapie einzugreifen.

Ich würde vermutlich trotzdem die Strahlentherapie wählen, weil ich ja 100 werden will :Blinzeln: ))))

Erst einmal abwarten; ich drücke die Daumen, dass alles wieder verpufft...........

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Volker,

vor 3 Jahren hattest Du Gefallen an einer schönen Frau mit einer begnadeten Stimme -* hier* -

Schau es Dir heute noch einmal an und höre und spüre, wie es Deiner Stimmung gut tut.

Du wirst mich locker noch einholen, was das OS anbelangt.

*"Auch die dunkelste Wolke hat einen silbernen Rand"*
(Aus China)

Gruß Harald

----------


## vaukaa

> Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass Du schon 71 Jahre alt bist.
> 
> Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dieser Krebs wird Dir ernsthaft nichts mehr anhaben, egal was da passiert.
> 
> Man könnte sogar, wenn sich dieser Trend fortsetzen sollte, auf die Idee kommen, die ganze Sache auszusitzen und erst zu reagieren, wenn Symptome auftreten.
> 
> Das kann durchaus 10-12 Jahre dauern, um dann mittels Hormontherapie einzugreifen.
> 
> Ich würde vermutlich trotzdem die Strahlentherapie wählen, weil ich ja 100 werden will))))
> ...


Danke für die gedrückten Daumen, kann man brauchen! Ja, ich sehe das Ganze auch locker, nachdem ich bereits Herzinfarkt, Hörsturz und einige andere, vergnügungsteuerpflichtige Veranstaltungen überstanden habe. Da wird so ein mickriges PCa meinen Weg in die Hunderjährigkeit auch nicht aufhalten können :-)))

Volker

----------


## vaukaa

> Reinhold, ich werde berichten, was der Urologe dazu meint, der Termin hierzu ist aber erst am 14.12.
> Bis dahin danke für alle Antworten,
> Volker


@Reinhold et al

Gestern Uro Besuch und Gespräch über steigende PSA Werte nach lang zurückliegender RPE. Er meint, dass bei diesem Wert (0,14 ng/ml) kein bildgebendes Verfahren Sinn macht. Er schlägt Abwarten vor, bis der PSA Wert auf >0,2 ng/ml steigt. Besser wären 0,4 bis 0,5 ng/ml. Es kann aber auch sein, dass er wieder sinkt, wie schon einmal Anfang diesen Jahres. Messungen jetzt im Abstand von 8 Wochen, also das nächste Mal im Feb. 16. Zitat Ende.

Alles in allem nicht so ganz befriedigend, aber es hilft ja nichts, im Februar 16 wird man weiter sehen (oder auch nicht). Ich werde weiter berichten für das geneigte Publikum. In der Zwischenzeit: Frohe und friedliche Weihnachten und im Neuen Jahr alles Gute.

Volker

----------


## vaukaa

> Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass Du schon 71 Jahre alt bist.
> Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dieser Krebs wird Dir ernsthaft nichts mehr anhaben, egal was da passiert.
> Man könnte sogar, wenn sich dieser Trend fortsetzen sollte, auf die Idee kommen, die ganze Sache auszusitzen und erst zu reagieren, wenn Symptome auftreten.
> Das kann durchaus 10-12 Jahre dauern, um dann mittels Hormontherapie einzugreifen.
> Ich würde vermutlich trotzdem die Strahlentherapie wählen, weil ich ja 100 werden will))))
> Erst einmal abwarten; ich drücke die Daumen, dass alles wieder verpufft...........


Lieber Spertel, danke für das Daumendrücken, hat prima geholfen. Die gestrige Messung meines PSA hat heute 0,09 ng/ml ergeben, also auch bei mir ist die Aussicht auf einen 100 sten Geburtstag erheblich gestiegen  :L&auml;cheln: ))

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Vaukaa,
prima Ergebnis. Glückwunsch. Es scheint sich auf diesem Niveau einzupendeln, was weiteres gelassenes Abwarten sinnvoll erscheinen lässt. Gruß dem künftigen Hundertjährigen!
Wassermann

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Vaukaa,
> prima Ergebnis. Glückwunsch. Es scheint sich auf diesem Niveau einzupendeln, was weiteres gelassenes Abwarten sinnvoll erscheinen lässt. Gruß dem künftigen Hundertjährigen!
> Wassermann


Hallo Wassermann, 
danke, gelassenes Abwarten, nun ja, man denkt halt trotz allem an die nächste Blutentnahme. Wie Du in der Signatur schreibst: ...der Krebs macht einigen Verdruss. Wir alle im Forum sind halt mehr oder weniger krebskrank (gewesen?) und wenn man das verinnerlicht, ist es nicht schwer das zu akzeptieren, kurativer Ansatz hin oder her. Wie sagte mein operierender Professor in einem Telefongespräch vor einem Jahr: "Geniessen Sie den Sommer, lassen Sie nichts machen und schon gar keine PSA Messung." Er hat natürlich gut reden, aber irgendwie recht, wahrscheinlich traut er seinen eigenen Zunft auch nicht so recht über den Weg.

Gruß und alles Gute, Volker

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Volker,
du hast vollkommen recht, wenn du die Angstgefühle vor der Blutabnahme beschreibst. Das wird uns allen auch so bleiben, mehr oder weniger. Gelassen heißt aber vor allem, nicht panisch, überstürzt oder verschreckt zu reagieren. Selbst in schlimmen Situationen kann das sehr hilfreich sein. Und deine Situation scheint sich doch wirklich etwas zu entspannen. Insofern: "Gelassen" bleiben, auch wenn der Operateur gut reden hat, es stimmt halt. Was wäre denn die Alternative?
Liebe Grüße in meine Heimatstadt
Wassermann

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Volker,
> du hast vollkommen recht, wenn du die Angstgefühle vor der Blutabnahme beschreibst. Das wird uns allen auch so bleiben, mehr oder weniger. Gelassen heißt aber vor allem, nicht panisch, überstürzt oder verschreckt zu reagieren. Selbst in schlimmen Situationen kann das sehr hilfreich sein. Und deine Situation scheint sich doch wirklich etwas zu entspannen. Insofern: "Gelassen" bleiben, auch wenn der Operateur gut reden hat, es stimmt halt. Was wäre denn die Alternative?
> Liebe Grüße in meine Heimatstadt
> Wassermann


Lieber Wassermann, vollkommen richtig, es gibt keine Alternative, es hilft nicht, mit seinem Schicksal zu hadern, wir haben ja nur dieses eine Leben. Man kann es auch fatalistisch betrachten und sagen, man hat jetzt (mit 72 Jahren, wie ich) so ziemlich das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, so what! Ich bewundere da immer solche Foristen wie z.B. Konrad, der sich zum Hobby-Urologen weitergebildet hat, immer optimistisch ist und anderen noch dazu hilft, toll!
Wie heißt es so schön: "Das Leid der Vergangenheit und die Angst vor der Zukunft sind die ärgsten Feinde der Gegenwart". 

In diesem Sinne, bleiben wir gelassen und geniessen den morgigen Frühling in München und kritisieren nicht, dass das nur einen Tag dauert. Die Grüße an Deine Heimatstadt richte ich morgen im Englischen Garten am Chinesischen Turm aus. :-)))
Gruß, Volker

----------


## spertel

Na das freut mich doch sehr; ich habe es eigentlich, wie bei Werner Sq, vermutet, dass es sich so entwickeln wird !

Damit sollte auch fuer Dich das Thema eigentlich erledigt sein.

Fuer mich steht in Kuerze die naechste Messung an; wenn Du mir nun auch die Daumen druecken wuerdest kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen :Blinzeln: )))

Gruss aus dem sonnigen Palma

----------


## vaukaa

> Na das freut mich doch sehr; ich habe es eigentlich, wie bei Werner Sq, vermutet, dass es sich so entwickeln wird !
> 
> Damit sollte auch fuer Dich das Thema eigentlich erledigt sein.
> 
> Fuer mich steht in Kuerze die naechste Messung an; wenn Du mir nun auch die Daumen druecken wuerdest kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen)))
> 
> Gruss aus dem sonnigen Palma


Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass das Thema wieder langsam aus dem Blickpunkt rückt, wenngleich jetzt wieder 3 Monate Messung ansteht. (Ich war ja bereits im Jahresrhythmus) 
Gruß nach Palma: Alle mir verfügbaren Daumen werden gedrückt, ganz klar: Nieder mit dem PSA Wert !  (Schlachtruf der Generation 60+) Da gehörst Du als junger Hupfer (noch) nicht dazu, wir beziehen Dich aber ausnahmsweise mit ein. :-)) 

Beste Grüße und gute Zeit,
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,

wieder einmal der übliche Weg zum Urologen, Blut abnehmen und dann 24 h später telefonieren: PSA: 0,14 ng/ml. Na, ja, das hatten wir schon, danach 0,09 ng/ml und jetzt wieder eine leichte Steigerung. Kein Stress. Eher Kopfzerbrechen macht mir schon die Bemerkung meines Urologen nach US-Untersuchung: "Da sehe ich um die Naht der Harnröhre an die Blase eine Verdickung":  Blasenspiegelung, event. Biopsie ist angesagt. 
Mal sehen, was da nächste Woche rauskommt, werde berichten. Gibt's Erfahrungen hierzu in der Forengemeinde? 

Herzliche Grüße, Volker

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Volker,

wie hat der Urologe denn die Verdickung entdeckt?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Reinhold2

@ WerneE

Volker hat doch geschrieben:




> nach US-Untersuchung

----------


## Reinhold2

OT

Ich muss ein Lob aussprechen: dieser Thread gefällt mir ungemein! Der lockere, leicht ironische Ton und der sachliche Umgang mit dem Thema ist bei allen Beiträgen des TO und der anderen  User vorbildlich! Nicht, wie so oft, dieser elende Mitteilungsdrang in anderen Freds.
Gruß
Reinhold (Verdammt, mehr als 1/3 des drei-monatigen-PSA-Messungs-Zyklus ist schon wieder rum!)

----------


## vaukaa

> OT
> 
> Ich muss ein Lob aussprechen: dieser Thread gefällt mir ungemein! Der lockere, leicht ironische Ton und der sachliche Umgang mit dem Thema ist bei allen Beiträgen des TO und der anderen  User vorbildlich! Nicht, wie so oft, dieser elende Mitteilungsdrang in anderen Freds.
> Gruß
> Reinhold (Verdammt, mehr als 1/3 des drei-monatigen-PSA-Messungs-Zyklus ist schon wieder rum!)


Reinhold, besten Dank für die Blumen und auch im Namen aller anderen, die da schreiben, man bemüht sich... Im übrigen, egal wieviel vom Mess-Zyklus rum ist und ganz egal wie lang die Intervalle dazwischen sind, wir kriegen das Ganze halt nicht aus dem Kopf, aber da müssen wir durch!
In diesem Sinne: Alles Gute für die nächste Messung wünscht

Volker

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Volker,
muss hier noch eine kleine Notiz am Rande anbringen.

Vor 8 Jahren wurde ich wie Du radikal p-ektomiert und sage & schreibe nach einem Jahr hatte ich wieder Miktionsprobleme: Ursache: Ein Blasenstein am Blasenausgang.
Wurde vom Steinpapst Prof. K. höchstpersönlich im TKH in MA bei Narkose entfernt. 
Und jetzt kommts: Der Hausurologe will den Stein mit US nicht gesehen haben.. und da will Dein Urologe mit dem US eine Verdickung am Blasenausgang gesehen haben.. sonderbar :Blinzeln: )))

Bin gespannt, wie´s bei Dir weitergeht..

Gruesse aus dem Wilden Süden
W.Janz
p.s mein PSA ist im Nullbereich auch am Steigen 0.07 derzeit (ich sag´s mal so: Läßt der PSA ein kleines Fürzlein, gibts gleich Mords Stinkerei´n.. [grins

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Volker,
> muss hier noch eine kleine Notiz am Rande anbringen.
> 
> Vor 8 Jahren wurde ich wie Du radikal p-ektomiert und sage & schreibe nach einem Jahr hatte ich wieder Miktionsprobleme: Ursache: Ein Blasenstein am Blasenausgang.
> Wurde vom Steinpapst Prof. K. höchstpersönlich im TKH in MA bei Narkose entfernt. 
> Und jetzt kommts: Der Hausurologe will den Stein mit US nicht gesehen haben.. und da will Dein Urologe mit dem US eine Verdickung am Blasenausgang gesehen haben.. sonderbar)))
> 
> Bin gespannt, wie´s bei Dir weitergeht..
> 
> ...


Hallo Wolf,
ja, da bin ich auch gespannt, wie es nach der Blasenspiegelung (vergnügungssteuerpflichtige Veranstaltung) weitergeht. Miktionsprobleme hatte ich bis jetzt nicht. Zur Entdeckung bzw. Nicht-Entdeckung deines Blasensteins: Vielleicht kann man mit US anorganische Materialien wie Steine nicht sehen und organische wie zusätzliches Fleisch (kein med. Ausdruck) schon. Ende meiner laienhaften Vermutung. 

Grüße nach Mannem (bin selbst Ex-Käfferdeeler der seit 45 Jahren in der Diaspora lebt, wo es keine meelische Kardoffle gibt. Das schmerzt mich gewaltig hier in Bayern. Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht in die Plauderecke verschoben.
Volker

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hallo Volker, bin zwar kein Original Mannheimer (komme ursprünglich aus dem Zwiebeltreterumland und der Bierstadt Bamberg) aber ich muss sagen hier in der Rhein-Neckar-Delta kann man´s aushalten.
Aber ich denke z´Minga kann man´s auch aushalten :Blinzeln: 

Aber zurück zur Sache:
Das habe ich auf Onmeda.de gegoogelt:
Zitat Anfang:
Blasensteine kann der Arzt auch durch *bildgebende Diagnose-Verfahren* erkennen. Ultraschall- und Röntgenuntersuchungen  dienen vor allem dazu, die Lage und Größe der Blasensteine  festzustellen. Das Röntgenbild gibt außerdem Hinweise auf die chemische  Zusammensetzung der Harnsteine. Selten können auch Blasentumoren  oberflächlich verkalken und so im Ultraschall als Steine erscheinen.  Allerdings verändern diese Verkalkungen nicht ihre Position, wenn sich  der Patient bewegt  Blasensteine liegen frei in der Blase und bewegen  sich daher mit. So kann der Arzt meist zwischen Blasensteinen und  verkalkten Blasentumoren unterscheiden.
Zitat Ende

Alles Gute für Deinen weiteren Therapieverlauf, Volker!
Gruesse aus der Nähe von "Beetlevalley"
Wolfgang
p.s vor der "Blasenspiegelung" habe ich einen Heidenrespekt;(
p.s.s. oder anders ausgedrückt: "Läßt der PSA einen Fu(r)z, haut der Urologe auf den Putz"

----------


## Reinhold2

Harnsäuresteine werden im Ultraschall nicht gesehen, wenn man Glück hat deren Schatten, im Röntgen gar nicht. Kalziumoxalatsteine sieht man im US und im Röntgen. 
Gruß
Reinhold (der unter Harnsäuresteinen leidet und deswegen schon zweimal stationär im KHS lag)

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Volker, bin zwar kein Original Mannheimer (komme ursprünglich aus dem Zwiebeltreterumland und der Bierstadt Bamberg) aber ich muss sagen hier in der Rhein-Neckar-Delta kann man´s aushalten.
> Aber ich denke z´Minga kann man´s auch aushalten
> (...)
> Gruesse aus der Nähe von "Beetlevalley"
> Wolfgang
> p.s vor der "Blasenspiegelung" habe ich einen Heidenrespekt;(
> p.s.s. oder anders ausgedrückt: "Läßt der PSA einen Fu(r)z, haut der Urologe auf den Putz"


Hallo Wolfgang und alle anderen,
kann Dir nach stattgehabter Blasenspiegelung vermelden (Grund: Lt. US verdickte Anastomose) erstens brauchst Du keinen Heidenrespekt haben, es gibt so ein Gel, was das Schmerzempfinden herabsetzt und zweitens der Uro hat nichts gesehen. Ich habe daraufhin ihm den Besuch eines Optikers empfohlen, zwecks Anfertigung einer Brille, der Kalauer kam aber irgendwie nicht so gut an. ;-) Und drittens: Die med. techn. Assistentin war ja was von hübsch, na, ja... da war doch noch was?
Also: Kein Anastomenrezidiv, kein Blasenstein, nichts. Es soll trotzdem ein CT (normal) vom Becken gemacht werden, ich habe mittlerweile einen sinusförmigen PSA Wert. Ich hoffe, er findet nichts (mit Brille) 
Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute

Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,
wieder einmal, 10 Jahre sind herum, der übliche, nicht ganz zitterfreie Anruf beim Urologen: 0,09 ng/ml ist mein neuer Wert. Das hatten wir schon... Das CT wird gecancelt, denn bei diesem PSA Wert sieht doch auch der beste Radiologe nix, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Dann geht's erst mal ab mit Womo wohin die Straße uns führt.
Herzliche Grüße
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo allerseits,
> wieder einmal, 10 Jahre sind herum, der übliche, nicht ganz zitterfreie Anruf beim Urologen: 0,09 ng/ml ist mein neuer Wert. Das hatten wir schon... Das CT wird gecancelt, denn bei diesem PSA Wert sieht doch auch der beste Radiologe nix, oder sehe ich das falsch? 
> Dann geht's erst mal ab mit Womo wohin die Straße uns führt.
> Herzliche Grüße
> Volker


CT war ein Missverständnis, MRT ist das Diagnosemittel der Wahl. Am 26.7. wurde ein Kernspin vom Becken gemacht, war aber nichts verdächtiges zu sehen, auch die Lymphknoten waren sauber. Ich bin im Zweifel: Kann man denn mit einem MRT und einem PSA Wert von 0,09 ng/ml überhaupt was sehen? Vielleicht folgt jetzt doch ein CT. Ich will halt unbedingt wissen, was "intern" los ist. 
Mein Urologe ist im Urlaub, bin mal gespannt, was er nach der Rückkehr sagen wird. Ansonsten: Alle 3 Monate wieder zur Blutentnahme und messen... 

Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

lieber Volker

Weder mit einem CT noch mit einem MRT wirst Du irgendwas 
Spezielles sehen, wenn dein PSA-Verlauf nichts Spezielles anzeigt.
Du kannst dich wohl als geheilt betrachten und nun deine 
routinemässige Diagnostik massiv zurückfahren,
z.B. PSA nur noch jährlich (bei Anstieg dann wieder in der
halben Verdoppelungszeit), und Bildgebung nur noch bei
bestätigtem PSA-Anstieg.




> Ansonsten: Alle 3 Monate wieder zur Blutentnahme und messen.


Dein Urologe verzichtet wohl auf die Analyse des gemessenen Verlaufes 
und misst fürs Familienalbum?


Ganz allgemein zur Bildgebung:
In St. Gallen überwachen wir meine Metastasen
mit dem allerneuesten CT von Siemens.
Der zeigt Lymphknoten bis in den Millimeterbereich,
was auch ein gut gemachtes MRT mit 1.5 Tesla
im gleichen Haus kann, bei doppelten Kosten und
20 Minuten statt 20 Sekunden Untersuchungszeit.
3-Tesla-MRT bringt keine Vorteile bei der statischen
Bildgebung.
Und überhaupt sind die Bilder moderner Geräte
meist besser als die Radiologen, die sie lesen.

Ob das MRT bei Knochenmetastasen einen Vorteil
bringe, wissen vielleicht Betroffene?
Mal ein PSMA-PET schadet auch nichts, aber nur
bei konkretem Verdacht bzw. steigendem PSA
ab 2ng/ml.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Reinhold2

OT
@ Konrad
Einen Unterschied zwischen CT und MRT hast du schon: die hohe Strahlenbelastung bei der CT und null bei der MRT. 
Zugegeben, es gibt Lebenssituationen wo das grad sch...egal ist.
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hvielemi

> es gibt Lebenssituationen wo das grad sch...egal ist.


Nein, das ist nicht "scheissegal". Strahlung ist nie egal,
aber auch eine halbe Stunde im MRT liegen und diesen
Lärm ertragen wird von manchen Patienten als schwere 
Belastung angesehen.
Welche und ob Bildgebung angewendet werde,
ist in jedem Fall sorgfältig abzuwägen.

Einem negativen MRT noch ein CT hinterherzuschmeissen,
dürfte bei einem therapiefreien Patienten mit sehr tiefem PSA 
ohne Anstieg weitgehend sinnlos sein, egal ob Strahlung, 
Kosten oder der Reiseaufwand betrachtet werde.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> aber auch eine halbe Stunde im MRT liegen und diesen Lärm ertragen wird von manchen Patienten als schwere Belastung angesehen.


Bei den neuen Geräten, egal ob 1.5 oder 3 Tesla, sollte der Lärmpegel erträglich sein. Zudem bekommt man, auch ohne darum extra zu bitten, spezielle Kopfhörer, die Wunschmusik wiedergeben und den nicht gewünschten Geräuschpegel vergessen lassen.

Mit diesem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulBT1fzJ5vs  Gerät ist die Geräuschkulisse schon geringer.

In der Tat ist aber die nun noch vorgesehene CT unter den gegebenen Umständen absolut fehl am Platz.

Gruß Harald

----------


## vaukaa

> Bei den neuen Geräten, egal ob 1.5 oder 3 Tesla, sollte der Lärmpegel erträglich sein. Zudem bekommt man, auch ohne darum extra zu bitten, spezielle Kopfhörer, die Wunschmusik wiedergeben und den nicht gewünschten Geräuschpegel vergessen lassen.
> 
> Mit diesem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulBT1fzJ5vs  Gerät ist die Geräuschkulisse schon geringer.
> 
> In der Tat ist aber die nun noch vorgesehene CT unter den gegebenen Umständen absolut fehl am Platz.
> 
> Gruß Harald


@Konrad u. Harald: Ihr habt recht, das CT gecancelt, es findet nicht statt. Ob ich geheilt bin, na, ja, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man einen Krebs, egal welcher, nie ganz los wird. 

Also ein MRT ist schon fast kriminelle Lärmbelästigung und der Kopfhörer, der nur dem Gehörschutz dient, ist auch nicht wirklich eine Hilfe. Musikwünsche habe ich beim MRT auch schon geäußert, die Assistentin entgegnete, dass solche  Wünsche im Radio erfüllt werden, aber nicht bei uns. Basta. Ich vermute, dass der Grund eisenhaltige Teile im Musik-Kopfhörer sind, die dem Musikgenuss während eines MRT entgegenstehen.

Danke und alles Gute,
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

> Basta. Ich vermute, dass der Grund eisenhaltige Teile im Musik-Kopfhörer sind, die dem Musikgenuss während eines MRT entgegenstehen.


Das ist richtig, und auch die Kupferspulen gehören nicht ins Magnetfeld. 
Deswegen wird Sprache und Musik pneumatisch durch Plasticschläuche 
auf die metallfreien Kopfhörer übertragen, was sich in einer fürchterlichen 
Tonqualität äussert.
Ich hab das erste mal im MRT die gewünschte Musik tatsächlich als Mittel empfunden, 
das Magnetrumpeln zu vergessen, aber nur aus Ärger über den noch übleren 
Lärm aus dem Kopfhörer.
Auch sechs Jahre später, auf dem neuesten MRT von Siemens dasselbe.
Ich hab darum gebeten, die Musik abzuschalten.


Was die Heilung angeht:
Je länger dein PSA tief bleibt, desto wahrscheinlicher ist die Heilung.
Daher mein Vorschlag, nun die Diagnostik runterzufahren.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

> (...)
> Was die Heilung angeht:
> Je länger dein PSA tief bleibt, desto wahrscheinlicher ist die Heilung.
> Daher mein Vorschlag, nun die Diagnostik runterzufahren.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Tja, lieber Konrad, "Diagnose massiv zurückfahren" ist Dein Rat. Das habe ich mir heute, nach einer weiteren PSA Messung, die wieder 0,09 ng/ml erbrachte, also der gleiche Wert wie vor 3 Monaten, auch gedacht. Da ich mich aber kenne, ich bin ein eher ängstlicher Mensch, kann ich mir vorstellen, wenn ich wieder die jährliche Kontrolle einführe, dass ich dann noch nervöser werde, als ich ohnehin vor und nach einer Messung bin. Nein, das lasse ich lieber und freue mich, dass der aktuelle Wert seit der letzten Messung nicht gestiegen ist. Und die nächste Nachsorge für Februar 17 planen.  

Gruß und alles Gute, Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Volker

Gratulation zum neuesten PSA-Wert.
Messen schadet nicht, also miss soviel und sooft, 
wie es deinem Nervenkostum zuträglich ist.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## spertel

Auch von mir herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis !

Ich habe auch gestern messen lassen und mit 0,12 ng/ml wieder das Messergebnis erhalten, was ich mir gewünscht hatte.

Seit nun fast -4- Jahren liegt mein PSA nun deutlich im messbaren Bereich, ist aber ebenso stabil geblieben. Vermutlich das viel zitierte "gutartige Restgewebe", was eine geringe Menge PSA produziert.

Meine nächste Messung plane ich für den 08.07.2017; exakt der der 12. Jahrestag meiner Op.

Weiterhin entspannte Phasen zwischen den Messungen !

Gruss

----------


## vaukaa

> Auch von mir herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Ergebnis !
> 
> Ich habe auch gestern messen lassen und mit 0,12 ng/ml wieder das Messergebnis erhalten, was ich mir gewünscht hatte.
> 
> Seit nun fast -4- Jahren liegt mein PSA nun deutlich im messbaren Bereich, ist aber ebenso stabil geblieben. Vermutlich das viel zitierte "gutartige Restgewebe", was eine geringe Menge PSA produziert.
> 
> Meine nächste Messung plane ich für den 08.07.2017; exakt der der 12. Jahrestag meiner Op.
> 
> Weiterhin entspannte Phasen zwischen den Messungen !
> ...


Danke für die guten Wünsche, ich wünsche Dir auch -analog dem Wunsch an Skipper, immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel zu haben- immer einen PSA mit 0 vor dem Komma! 
Dass der PSA auch von gutartigem Restgewebe stammen soll, ist eigentlich nach fast 8 Jahren Nachsorgeergebnis < 0,07 kaum zu glauben ....
Gruß und alles Gute,
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,
habe gerade meinen Anruf beim Urologen zu verdauen: Der PSA Wert ist jetzt bei 0,3 ng/ml, also Rezidiv !!! Bin ziemlich am Boden, einigermaßen ratlos. Was kommt jetzt? Der übliche med. technische Komplex? 
Hat jemand einen guten Rat? 

Volker

----------


## Michi1

Habe gerade dein Provil geschaut und gesehen du hattest ja noch keine Bestrahlung. Ich habe nach einen Jahr ein Rezitiv wurde Bestrahlt und meine Werte passen Momentan. Auch bin ich nach der Bestrahlung wieder in Kellberg gewesen. Wurde sofort vom KH aus angerufen und eine Woche später konnte ich schon fahren.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Volker,

Du hast in Deinem Verlauf schon zweimal Erhöhungen (wenn auch nur auf 0,14) drin. Insofern würde ich erst einmal eine Kontrollmessung machen, bevor ich über weitere Maßnahmen nachdenke.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## LowRoad

Volker,
der Anstieg ist ungewöhnlich stark, deshalb in 4 Wochen nochmal messen lassen - unbedingt!

Du hast jetzt 10 Jahre Ruhe nach der Operation gehabt, da wage ich mal eine Spekulation: Du wirst wohl nicht daran sterben. Ich kann zwar auch nicht übers Wasser gehen, aber wenn es denn ein Rezidiv wäre, erscheint es mir ziemlich harmlos, noch ohne Metastatsierungspotential - noch. Abwarten und PSMA-PET-Scan oder umgehende Salvage-RT wären wahrscheinlich gleichwertig, wenn es sich als Biochemisches-Rezidiv bestätigen sollte.

Von Ingenieur zu Ingenieur: Vergess' das Leben nicht!

----------


## vaukaa

> Volker,
> der Anstieg ist ungewöhnlich stark, deshalb in 4 Wochen nochmal messen lassen - unbedingt!
> 
> Du hast jetzt 10 Jahre Ruhe nach der Operation gehabt, da wage ich mal eine Spekulation: Du wirst wohl nicht daran sterben. Ich kann zwar auch nicht übers Wasser gehen, aber wenn es denn ein Rezidiv wäre, erscheint es mir ziemlich harmlos, noch ohne Metastatsierungspotential - noch. Abwarten und PSMA-PET-Scan oder umgehende Salvage-RT wären wahrscheinlich gleichwertig, wenn es sich als Biochemisches-Rezidiv bestätigen sollte.
> 
> Von Ingenieur zu Ingenieur: Vergess' das Leben nicht!


Danke an alle, für die Antworten. @LowRoad: Deine Mahnung, das Leben nicht zu vergessen, werde ich beherzigen, wenn's auch nicht so ganz einfach ist mit dem "Paket" im Hinterkopf. Aber wie sagt Konrad: Carpe diem und vielleicht auch noctem?

Danke und gute Zeit
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Volker

Eine Messung ist keine Messung.
Da sind beliebige Fehler möglich.
Ohne Bestätigungsmessung, z.B. in den bereits 
vorgeschlagenen vier Wochen, solltest Du nicht 
von einem Rezidiv sprechen, sondern von
einem _Verdacht_ auf ein Rezidiv.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

> Lieber Volker
> 
> Eine Messung ist keine Messung.
> Da sind beliebige Fehler möglich.
> Ohne Bestätigungsmessung, z.B. in den bereits 
> vorgeschlagenen vier Wochen, solltest Du nicht 
> von einem Rezidiv sprechen, sondern von
> einem _Verdacht_ auf ein Rezidiv.
> 
> ...


Lieber Konrad,
danke für die Richtigstellung, Du hast natürlich recht, zuerst kommt, wie immer der Verdacht und danach alles weitere oder Freispruch. Das letztere wäre mir am liebsten. 
Wie auch immer, Dir alles Gute, denn gegen Deinen Weg ist meiner ein Spaziergang, zumindest bis jetzt.
Herzliche Grüße
Volker

----------


## spertel

Das ist ja weniger schön, Volker !

Ich würde nun auch meinen, dass da nun ein Rezidiv im Anmarsch ist, würde aber in -4-Wochen eine Referenzmessung veranlassen.

Diese Zeit würde ich allerdings nutzen, um mich mit den Modalitäten (Ort, Vorgespräch etc.) einer Strahlentherapie zu befassen. Sollte der neue Wert höher liegen, würde ich unverzüglich mit der Bestrahlung beginnen.
Ich denke, dass die verdächtige Stelle mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ursache sein könnte. Dies wäre ein Lokalrezidiv und mittels Bestrahlung zu beseitigen.

Mein Wert ist auch seit einigen Jahren messbar, so dass mir vermutlich die gleiche Entwicklung noch bevorsteht, fragt sich nur wann.

Gruß aus Palma....und Kopf hoch, Volker.....Richtig ernst wird es bei dir nicht mehr!

----------


## vaukaa

> Das ist ja weniger schön, Volker !
> 
> Ich würde nun auch meinen, dass da nun ein Rezidiv im Anmarsch ist, würde aber in -4-Wochen eine Referenzmessung veranlassen.
> 
> Diese Zeit würde ich allerdings nutzen, um mich mit den Modalitäten (Ort, Vorgespräch etc.) einer Strahlentherapie zu befassen. Sollte der neue Wert höher liegen, würde ich unverzüglich mit der Bestrahlung beginnen.
> Ich denke, dass die verdächtige Stelle mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Ursache sein könnte. Dies wäre ein Lokalrezidiv und mittels Bestrahlung zu beseitigen.
> 
> Mein Wert ist auch seit einigen Jahren messbar, so dass mir vermutlich die gleiche Entwicklung noch bevorsteht, fragt sich nur wann.
> 
> Gruß aus Palma....und Kopf hoch, Volker.....Richtig ernst wird es bei dir nicht mehr!


Danke, lieber Spertel, für Deine Post. Ja, eine "Bestätigungsmessung" ist angeleiert und ein event. Strahlentherapeut ist ausgesucht. Der Puls ist heruntergefahren, die Stimmung steigt langsam wieder. In 3-4 Wochen weiß ich mehr. Tja, wie sagte Fuchsberger: "Alt werden ist nichts für Feiglinge". Recht hat er! 

Alles Gute
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

> Danke, lieber Spertel, für Deine Post. Ja, eine "Bestätigungsmessung" ist angeleiert und ein event. Strahlentherapeut ist ausgesucht. Der Puls ist heruntergefahren, die Stimmung steigt langsam wieder. In 3-4 Wochen weiß ich mehr. Tja, wie sagte Fuchsberger: "Alt werden ist nichts für Feiglinge". Recht hat er! 
> 
> Alles Gute
> Volker


Hallo allerseits,

nach 0,3 ng/ml im Februar habe ich nun die auch von Konrad empfohlene Bestätigungsmessung: 0,22 ng/ml, ein leichter Rückgang. Das ist wie die Echternacher Springprozession, aber ich denke, der Trend ist klar: Es deutet sich langsam ein Rezidiv an. 
Jetzt's geht es erst mal mit dem Womo in Richtung Süden, im Juni wird erneut gemessen. 

Frühlingshafte Grüße aus München
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Volker

In Anlehnung an deinen Prof.:
"Lass nichts machen, genieße die Reise und bleib entspannt!" 
Bis zur geplanten Messung nach der Heimkehr.

Das Auf und Ab deiner Werte ergibt gemittelt über acht Messperioden
eine PSA-Verdopplungszeit für die letzte und die aktuelle Messsung
zwischen etwa einem und zwei Jahren. 
Da liegen drei Monate noch drin.
Dann wird man sehen, ob es an der Zeit sein, einen Entscheid zu fällen.

Gute Reise!
Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

> Lieber Volker
> 
> In Anlehnung an deinen Prof.:
> "Lass nichts machen, genieße die Reise und bleib entspannt!" 
> Bis zur geplanten Messung nach der Heimkehr.
> 
> Das Auf und Ab deiner Werte ergibt gemittelt über acht Messperioden
> eine PSA-Verdopplungszeit für die letzte und die aktuelle Messsung
> zwischen etwa einem und zwei Jahren. 
> ...


Danke lieber Konrad für Deine Erinnerung an den Professor, ich habe da manchmal Probleme mich daran zu halten. 
Das Womo mit seinen ab und zu auftretenden Zicken (17 Jahre altes Fahrzeug) 
wird mich beschäftigen und mir zum Grübeln keine Zeit lassen. Und natürlich auch Spanien....
Ich wünsche Dir und allen anderen Foristen eine gute Zeit und einen entspannten, sonnigen Frühling.
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,
wieder einmal der überaus beliebte Anruf nach gehabter Blutentnahme bei Uro: 0,31 ng/ml. Na, ja, da bleibe ich entspannt! Es gibt allerdings einen Trend zum Rezidiv, denke ich. 

Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer, alles Gute und Konrads Spruch nicht vergessen: Cape diem! (noctem?)

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Forum, der neueste PSA ist 0,37 ng/ml. Leider wieder ein wenig nach oben. Rezidiv ist also wahrscheinlich. Ich bin unsicher, ob und wie ich nunmehr Diagnose und Therapie betreiben soll. Mein Operateur, Prof. Stief, Uniklinik Großhadern, München, sagt, bis 1,0 ng/ml nichts machen, dann erst Diagnose und Therapie. Das war vor 3 Monaten. Fragen kann ich momentan auch niemand, alle sind im Urlaub, Bayern hat ja noch Schulferien bis 11. Sept. 

Herzliche Grüße 
Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Volker

Willkommen zurück.
Habt Ihr und das WoMo trotz fortgeschrittenem Alter die Spanische Hitze 
gut durchgestanden? (Ich selbst leide derzeit sogar unter der voralpinen Hitze).

Mit der neuen Messung sieht das nun anders aus als vor der Reise,
wie Grafik und PSA-Tabelle auf myprostate an den Tag bringen:
Der vorletzte Anstieg war kein 'Wackler', sondern wurde nun bestätigt.
Seit Oktober letzten Jahres findet ein PSA-Anstieg statt mit einer 
Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von etwa einem halben Jahr. Diese komischen
 Wackler vom Zeitraum zuvor überlagern den Anstieg, weswegen der 
nicht so klar aussieht.
Es war aber dennoch richtig, die Priorität auf die Reise zu setzen,
denn so schnell brennt auch bei fortgeschrittenem PCa nichts an.
Nun hast Du im Grunde drei Optionen:

- Prostataloge sofort bestrahlen?
Wenn es ein Lokalrezidiv wäre, gäbe es keinen besseren Zeitpunkt als Jetzt,
bzw. sobald die Schulferien das Münchner Gesundheitswesen nicht mehr lähmen.
Ob man angesichts der recht kurzen VZ auch die Lymphbahnen mitbestrahlen
sollte, wüsste wohl der Strahlemann besser als ich.

- PSMA-PET oder MRT in etwa einem Jahr und schauen, wo der Krebs stecke?
Wenn es dann Metastasen ausserhalb des üblichen Salvage-Strahlenfeldes wären
(guck Bild [4]), hättest Du gewonnen, denn die wären jetzt auch schon längst da, 
nur eben noch nicht detektierbar. Aber doch nicht bei einem GS7?

- ADT mit der 'Spritze'?
Die kann den Krebs über Monate bis Jahre aufhalten.
Kann auch kombiniert werden mit Bestrahlungen nach dem Motto:
"Doppelt genäht hält besser", naja, vielleicht.



Eine Therapieempfehlung abzugeben, steht mir als Laie nicht zu.
Ich wünsche Dir den richtigen Entscheid.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

Lieber Konrad,
danke für Deine fundierte Analyse. Ja, in Spanien war es z.T. schon unerträglich heiß, Malaga z.B. 42 grad. Da aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit niedrig war, spürt man die Temperatur nicht so. Aber wir sind keine Fans der Küste, sondern halten uns immer im Landesinnern auf, sozusagen Spanien pur. Dort (Extremadura, Asturien und Co.) gibt es wenig Touristen und die Leute dort sind sehr freundlich. (Meine Frau kann fließend spanisch, ich ein wenig) Ein wunderschönes Land, auch die Bauten, die die Moslems hinterlassen haben, faszinieren uns immer wieder. Als die das gebaut haben, saßen wir fast noch in den Bäumen, von den Kenntnissen der Moslems in Medizin, Astronomie und anderes ganz zu schweigen. 

Zur PSA Problematik: Mein Pro, dem ich vertraue, rät immer noch zum Abwarten, bis ca. 0,5- 0,8 ng/ml. Dann PSMA-PET oder MRT. Mal sehen, ich werde so verfahren und hoffen, dass es richtig war. 

Herzliche Grüße

Volker

----------


## nomade

Auch wenn's Off-Topic ist: Ich gebe Dir völlig Recht, was die islamische Kultur in Spanien betrifft. Ich habe selber drei Jahre im Schwesterland Marokko gelebt. Kluge Leute dort sagen, dass diese Kultur ein Baum war, der zwar seine Wurzeln in Afrika hatte, aber die Krone in Europa. Und historisch gesehen haben wir selbst wesentliche Grundlagen der Aufklärung und damit auch der modernen Wissenschaft dieser Periode zu verdanken. Nicht ohne Grund heißen noch heute viele Apotheken in Frankreich "Avicenna" – das ist die latinisierte Form des Namens von Ibn Sidna, einem der ganz großen Gelehrten jener Zeit. Für den Besitz von dessen Schriften (z.B. über die Vernunft) konnte man damals im christlichen Europa auf dem Scheiterhaufen landen!

Und den heutigen, in kleinen Zirkeln fanatisierten Islam, haben wir nicht zuletzt unserer eigenen "Teile und herrsche"-Politik zu verdanken, die uns billiges Öl verschaffen sollte. Man sollte nie vergessen, dass die USA im kalten Krieg die Taliban selber hochgefüttert haben, um der Sowjetunion Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten. Oder dass der Westen einen reaktionären Schah protegiert hat gegen eine aufkeimende Demokratie, die vielleicht ihre eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen stärker in die eigenen Hände genommen hätte.

Nix für ungut, ich will hier jetzt auch keine politischen Diskussionen lostreten, das Thema ist höchst komplex.

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,
neuester PSA Wert vom 24.11.17: 0,48 ng/ml. Mein Operateur immer noch: Warten bis ca. 1,0 ng/ml  dann kommt ein PET. Ich muß sagen, mein Urologe ist da anderer Meinung: Er hat mich zum PET/ CT "angemeldet", wie sagt. Komme übrigens gerade von einer OP von zwei Basaliome an der Nase, war ein bisschen eine "Viecherei" wie man in Bayern sagt. Aber ich bin die Dinger los. 

Werde in 3 Wochen 74. Ich bin der Meinung, der Handlungsdruck ist somit nicht mehr allzu hoch. Wenn ich richtig rechne, ist meine VZ jetzt 185 Tage. 

Wie ist die Meinung des geschätzten Forums?

Danke und herzliche Grüße, Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

> Werde in 3 Wochen 74. 
> Ich bin der Meinung, der Handlungsdruck ist somit nicht mehr allzu hoch. 
> Wenn ich richtig rechne, ist meine VZ jetzt 185 Tage.


Lieber Volker,

Du brauchst die VZ nicht zu rechnen, weil das myprostate.eu für dich macht,
sobald Du den neuen Wert eingetragen hast:
Deine VZ über die letzten paar Werte liegt bei plus/minus 6 bis 7 Monaten.
Du kannst nun gleich ein PSM-PET machen lassen und dann bestrahlen
falls man was sieht, oder noch ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr zuwarten, 
bis das PSMA-PET bei rund 1 bis 2ng/ml zuverlässiger zeigt, wo das Rezidiv sitze.

Aus dem PET ergäbe sich, ob Du das Rezidiv irgendwie lokal therapieren möchtest,
oder ob erstmal mit einer ADT das Krebswachstum gestoppt werden soll, 
und weitergehende Diagnostik erst dann wieder veranlasst werde, 
wenn die Hormontherapien eines Tages nicht mehr wirken sollten.

Der Handlungsdruck ist in der Tat derzeit nicht allzu hoch, aber einfach
nichts zu tun, geht auf die Dauer nicht. Dazu bist Du zu noch zu jung!

Bedenke bitte, dass zehn Verdoppelungen des PSA einer Vertausendfachung
gleichkommen, will heissen, in etwa sechs Jahren, also wenn Du 80 wirst,
 wäre dein PSA bei rund 500.
Grafisch lässt sich das sehr gut nachvollziehen, indem Du die logarithmische 
(obere) myprostate-Grafik ausdruckst und darin die Anstiegsgerade der
letzten paar Messwerte verlängerst.


On verra, ce que ça donne!
Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

> Lieber Volker,
> 
> Du brauchst die VZ nicht zu rechnen, weil das myprostate.eu für dich macht,
> sobald Du den neuen Wert eingetragen hast:
> Deine VZ über die letzten paar Werte liegt bei plus/minus 6 bis 7 Monaten.
> Du kannst nun gleich ein PSM-PET machen lassen und dann bestrahlen
> falls man was sieht, oder noch ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr zuwarten, 
> bis das PSMA-PET bei rund 1 bis 2ng/ml zuverlässiger zeigt, wo das Rezidiv sitze.
> 
> ...


Danke lieber Konrad, dann schau'n wir mal: 

nachdem ich bei 0,47 ng/ml als letztem Wert im November 17 angekommen bin, habe ich Konrads Rat angenommen und letzte Woche im Klinikum rechts der Isar ein PSMA-PET/CT (F-18) machen lassen. 

Zitat: 
Ergebnis: Eine solitäre Lymphknotenmetastase unterhalb der Vena iliana communis links.
Fernmetastasen: Flaue PSMA - Expression dorsal in der Costa VI links, aufgrund der geringen
                         PSMA - Expression am ehesten unspezifisch/reaktiv zu werten. Zitat Ende.

Lt. meinem Urologen ist eine sehr kleine Metastase gefunden worden.

Er schlägt folgendes vor:

1. Hormontherapie oder / und ?
2. Bestrahlung mit der Möglichkeit eine kurativen  Ansatzes.

Was meint Ihr?

Schneeige Grüße aus München

Volker

----------


## Georg_

> Mein Operateur, Prof. Stief, Uniklinik Großhadern, München, sagt, bis 1,0 ng/ml nichts machen, dann erst Diagnose und Therapie.


Prof. Stief ist doch einer der angesehensten Urologen in München - mach doch was der Arzt sagt.

Zu Punkt 1: die Hormontherapie machst Du dann für den Rest Deines Lebens, es sei denn eine intermittierende Hormontherapie, dann hast Du ein paar Pausen zwischendurch. Ich würde daher damit erst bei einem viel höheren PSA Wert beginnen.

Zu Punkt 2: das ist nicht bis zu Ende gedacht vom Urologen. Bei der üblichen Bestrahlung nach Operation wird die Prostataloge bestrahlt. Das wird aber in Deinem Fall nicht helfen, da Du ja eine Metastase hast, die wohl in erster Linie für den Anstieg des PSA Wertes verantwortlich ist. Wenn Du also nach Schema F bestrahlt wirst, bleibt die Metastase unbehelligt. Soweit zur Möglichkeit eines kurativen Ansatzes.

Bei Dir müssten also die Lymphabflusswege mit bestrahlt werden. Die Prostataloge wird ein Strahlentherapeut dann wohl immer "zur Sicherheit" mit bestrahlen. Aber die Lymphabflusswege werden wegen möglicher Nebenwirkungen mit einer niedrigeren Dosis bestrahlt und diese reicht oft/meist nicht aus um eine Metastase zu zerstören die so groß ist, dass sie bereits sichtbar ist. In Studien hat man versucht, auf die sichtbaren Metastasen eine höhere Dosis zu geben.

Die andere Alternative wäre bei Prof. Muacevic in München nur die Metastase mit einer sehr hohen Dosis zu bestrahlen. Der Vorteil ist, dass dies nur eine Bestrahlungssitzung ist und nicht 40. Da Du bei einem niedrigen PSA Wert das PSMA PET/CT hast machen lassen, ist es möglich, dass es noch weitere Metastasen gibt, die dann nach der Bestrahlung zu sichtbarer Größe heranwachsen. Dann müsste Prof. Muacevic nachbestrahlen.

Keine einfache Entscheidung. Ich habe mich für das wiederholte Bestrahlen sichtbarer Metastasen entschieden. Mach doch einen Besprechungstermin bei Prof. Muacevic.

Georg

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,
da habe ich doch tatsächlich -mit etwas Bauchweh, j'accuse- am 5. Februar 18 eine Lymphadenektomie (PSA Wert damals 0,47 ng/ml) in G'hadern machen lassen, bei meinen geliebten Prof. Stief. Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, man empfahl eine Bestrahlung.  Auch mein Urologe gehörte zu dieser Fraktion, aber nunmehr, nachdem er meinen neuen PSA Wert vom 17.4.18 kennt, <0,07 ng/ml, ist er auch von der Methode zur Bekämpfung einer Lymphknoten Metastase angetan. Im Vergleich zu einer Bestrahlung war die OP eine Schinderei, die Anasthesie und die Folge nach der OP war nicht so doll, aber es hat sich rentiert. (Denke ich) 
Allen alles Gute, Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

> -mit etwas Bauchweh, j'accuse-


Wen klagst Du an wegen etwas Bauchweh?
Doch nicht etwa den Prof., der dir die Knoten rausgeschnitten hat?

Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

Nein, keine Anklage: Das Bauchweh bezog sich auf Freunde und Bekannte, die mich von einer OP abhalten wollten, nach dem Motto "heutzutage wird doch bestrahlt". Auch mein Urologe wollte mir nicht folgen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, ich hab mich vor einigen Wochen für die Bestrahlung entschieden,
nachdem der Chirurg seinen Eingriff mit einer säbelnden Bewegung unter
dem Rippenbogen illustriert hatte. Hängt wohl auch von der Lage der Knoten ab.
Hartmut hat nacheinander bestrahlt und operiert. 
Egal, wie man diesen Knoten zuleibe gerückt sei, bleibt zu wünschen,
dass die Therapie nachhaltig sei.

Konrad


Aber wenn Du niemanden anklagst, warum dann dieses pompöse "j'accuse"?
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaccuse

----------


## vaukaa

> Aber wenn Du niemanden anklagst, warum dann dieses pompöse "j'accuse"?
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaccuse



Lieber Konrad, Du bist aber hartnäckig. Das j'accuse war als satirische Reflexion auf mich selbst gedacht, in dem Sinne, dass ich mich quasi selbst anklage 3 Monate hin- und hergeschwankt zu sein und erst nach dieser Zeit zu einer Entscheidung gekommen bin. Besser wäre daher ein Satz mit je m'accuse ... gewesen. Aber das ist - ich gebe es zu- völlig in die Hosen gegangen und war wohl auch der falsche Ausdruck. (Man soll halt fremde Wörter nur gebrauchen, wenn ganz klar ist, wie sie anzuwenden sind) In diesem Sinne, gute Zeit und alles Gute, Volker

----------


## spertel

Gratulation zu dieser Entscheidung und vor allem zu diesem Ergebnis !!

Ich hätte das genau so gemacht und hätte in jedem Fall die Op der Bestrahlung vorgezogen.

Ich denke mal, dass diese Angelegenheit für dich nun endgültig erledigt ist, zumal die OP nun schon -2- Monate her ist und kein Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist. Ein weiteren Lk-Befall halte ich nach Beurteilung deiner Historie für relativ unwahrscheinlich und auch auf Grund deines Alter für kaum bedrohlich.

Für dieses Jahr solltest du dich mit anderen Dingen als der Messerei beschäftigen, da keinerlei Risiko besteht irgend etwas zu verpassen.

Das Ding ist durch, lieber Volker !!

Gruß von der Playa de Palma

----------


## vaukaa

> Gratulation zu dieser Entscheidung und vor allem zu diesem Ergebnis !!
> 
> Ich hätte das genau so gemacht und hätte in jedem Fall die Op der Bestrahlung vorgezogen.
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass diese Angelegenheit für dich nun endgültig erledigt ist, zumal die OP nun schon -2- Monate her ist und kein Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist. Ein weiteren Lk-Befall halte ich nach Beurteilung deiner Historie für relativ unwahrscheinlich und auch auf Grund deines Alter für kaum bedrohlich.
> 
> Für dieses Jahr solltest du dich mit anderen Dingen als der Messerei beschäftigen, da keinerlei Risiko besteht irgend etwas zu verpassen.
> 
> Das Ding ist durch, lieber Volker !!
> ...


Danke lieber Spertel, ich hoffe auch, dass damit die Sache erledigt ist, obwohl mein Urologe mich ermahnt hat, nunmehr wieder mal in einen 3-Monats Rhythmus einzutreten. Na, ja, jetzt wird das Womo  gepackt und ab nach Süden.
Ich denke, die Entscheidung für eine OP (Danke an Prof. Stief und Team) war richtig, besser als bestrahlen, wenngleich die OP-Folgewirkungen spürbarer als bei der Prostatektomie waren. Aber damals war ich knapp 62 Jahre alt. 

Schönen Frühling und Sommer und überhaupt alles Gute für Dich und alle Anderen wünscht Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich hoffe auch, dass damit die Sache erledigt ist, obwohl mein Urologe mich ermahnt hat, 
> nunmehr wieder mal in einen 3-Monats Rhythmus einzutreten. 
> Na, ja, jetzt wird das Womo  gepackt und ab nach Süden.


Lieber Volker

Um das PSA dahingehend zu überwachen, ob es unter der Messgrenze bleibe,
braucht es nicht jedesmal das gleiche Labor zu sein. Du kannst auch in Italien,
Spanien oder Marokko messen lassen. Ein 'kleiner als' heisst in jedem Fall dasselbe:
Drei weitere Monate sorglos weiterreisen!

Würde aber der Wert mal über die Messgrenze steigen, wäre ein Nachmessen
nach Zweiwochen- oder Monatsfrist sinnvoll, dann möglichst im gleichen Labor.
Daraus ergäbe sich eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit und damit eine Grundlage für 
den Entscheid, ob man weiterreisen könne, oder zwischendurch mal zum
heimischen Urologen fliegen wolle.

Gute Reise wünscht euch
Konrad



Bei Süd-und auch Nordwärts-Reisen über die A13, Bodensee-San Bernardino gibt es 
bei mir einen etwas schiefen WOMO-Stellplatz, ein Bad und sicher auch was zu essen.

----------


## vaukaa

> Lieber Volker
> 
> Um das PSA dahingehend zu überwachen, ob es unter der Messgrenze bleibe,
> braucht es nicht jedesmal das gleiche Labor zu sein. Du kannst auch in Italien,
> Spanien oder Marokko messen lassen. Ein 'kleiner als' heisst in jedem Fall dasselbe:
> Drei weitere Monate sorglos weiterreisen!
> 
> Würde aber der Wert mal über die Messgrenze steigen, wäre ein Nachmessen
> nach Zweiwochen- oder Monatsfrist sinnvoll, dann möglichst im gleichen Labor.
> ...


Danke, lieber Konrad, für die guten Wünsche. Ja, dann werde ich mal in Frankreich oder Spanien ein Labor beschäftigen. Herzlichen Dank für Deine Tipps und die Einladung zum etwas schiefen Womo-Platz, das Bad und was zu essen.  Leider fahren wir immer via Bodensee, Genf und der Rhone Autobahn nach Südfrankreich oder Spanien, sodass die A13, der San Bernardino und Du uns weiterhin leider unbekannt bleiben. Nach Italien ist es der Brenner, der auch nicht die Schweiz führt. 
Alles Gute, Volker

----------


## Hvielemi

Wenn Ihr via Lindau an den See kommt, und die A1 weiter nach Genf wollt, 
ist es fast kein Umweg zu mir. (Nähe St. Gallen). Aber von München her
wäre das wohl erst die Kaffeepause.

Egal wie, gute Reise und immer ein < vor'm PSA!

Konrad

----------


## vaukaa

> Wenn Ihr via Lindau an den See kommt, und die A1 weiter nach Genf wollt, 
> ist es fast kein Umweg zu mir. (Nähe St. Gallen). Aber von München her
> wäre das wohl erst die Kaffeepause.
> 
> Egal wie, gute Reise und immer ein < vor'm PSA!
> 
> Konrad


Na, ja, von München nach St Gallen sind es ca. 220 km, das ist bei unserem Schnauferl Womo nicht nur die Kaffeepause, das  i s t  die Etappe! Da wir aber seit heute Oma und Opa sind und der Sohnemann samt Frau in HH wohnt, fahren wir heuer nach Norden, Baby gucken.
Auch der neueste PSA Wert von 24.7. ist super, wieder <0,07 ng/ml. Das ist ja insgesamt schon des Guten zuviel, ich wünsche allen ein ähnliches Ergebnis und Erlebnis, vor allen Dingen aber Dir, Konrad, einen schönen und guten Sommer, dem noch weitere folgen mögen.

Herzliche Grüße an das gesamte Forum
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Freunde, heute, 22.10.18, wieder einmal der allseits gefürchtete Anruf beim Urologen, ich kenne das seit 12 1/2 Jahren: "Bitte sagen Sie mir meinen PSA Wert" Die Stimme der Assistentin: "Wie er sein soll, kleiner als 0,07".  Man möchte das Mädchen umarmen, die Wolken vor dem Fenster verschwinden, die Sonne geht auf, man hört Wagner, Mozart, Bach (alles zusammen)  etc. pp. 

Kleine Reminiszenzen: 2 Posts vorher hat noch Konrad geschrieben, er fehlt halt sehr. 

Herzliche Grüße an das gesamte Forum
Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Allerseits, to whom it may concern: Heute wieder Besuch beim Urologen. Neuester PSA Wert: < 0,07 ng/ml. Bin mit meiner Entscheidung, die Lymphknoten Metastase nicht zu bestrahlen, wie es leitliniengerecht wäre, sondern zu operieren, war richtig. Natürlich weiß man nicht, wie es mit der Bestrahlung gewesen wäre. Jedenfalls bin ich zufrieden.

Alles Gute, 
Volker

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Volker,

ich freue mich mit dir über deinen Erfolg, es ist schön
zu lesen, dass eine mutige Entscheidung auch die gewünschte Wirkung hat.

Ich stehe auch unmittelbar vor der Entscheidung, wie ich meine beiden
befallenen LK behandeln soll: OP oder Betsrahlung, deshalb interessiere ich mich
auch für deine Geschichte. Du schreibst an zwei Stellen, dass die Nachwirkungen
 "nicht so doll" waren.

Magst du das etwas konkretisieren? Mit welchen Problemen hattes du zu kämpfen,
war es eine offene OP, wieviele LK neben dem betroffenen wurden entfernt?

Ich wünsche dir weiter <0,07

Gruß
Roland

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo Roland,
wegen meinen NW war ich mittlerweile beim Urologen, auch wg. PSA-Wert und anschließend beim CT. Nach der OP habe ich folgendes bemerkt und (für mich) 
als NW eingestuft: Oberhalb des Bauchnabels eine Vorwölbung des Bauches, Größe ca. 3-4 cm, kreisrund, sehr weich, rezidivierende Stiche auf der rechten Seite im Unterbauch, manchmal einmal pro 10 min, manchmal einmal pro Woche.
Abklärung beim Udo: Vorwölbung betrifft normalerweise fast ausschließlich Frauen nach Schwangerschaften(?) aber auch ältere Männer, wenn Bauchmuskeln (erschlaffen?) nachlassen: Link hierzu:
https://www.krankenhaus-salem.de/chi...cher_bruch.php
Stiche rechts: Nach CT möglicherweise, aber nicht sicher, kleinster Gallenstein, also auch nix mit OP Folgen.

Also, eigentlich nichts , was mit der Lymphknoten OP zu tun hat.

Dir alles Gute und natürlich allen anderen auch, 
Volker

----------


## RolandHO

Danke Volker für deinen Bericht, wieder ein kleiner Baustein für 
meine Entscheidungsfindung, 
Hast du noch in Erinnerung wieviele LK dir entfernt wurden?

Weiter alles Gute
Roland

----------


## vaukaa

> Danke Volker für deinen Bericht, wieder ein kleiner Baustein für 
> meine Entscheidungsfindung, 
> Hast du noch in Erinnerung wieviele LK dir entfernt wurden?
> 
> Weiter alles Gute
> Roland


Nein, die genaue Anzahl kenne ich nicht. Nachfrage von mir im KH >>> Zitat des Oberarztes: Alle LK's, denen wir habhaft wurden... Es war ein Rundumschlag, ich hatte ja vor der OP einen PSA von 0,48 ng/ml und auf dem nachfolgend durchgeführten PSMA PET/Ct sah man einen einzigen winzigen, leuchtenden Knoten. Während der OP gab es (Bericht mündlich an mich während einer Visite) Schnellschnitte, die alle negativ waren. Daraufhin: siehe Zitat... Man hat dann im Verlauf der OP noch einen Schnellschnitt durchgeführt, der positiv war. So oder so ähnlich steht es im OP Bericht. Ich habe zwar seit einem Jahr einen PSA < 0,07 ng/ml, was den Erfolg der OP sicher bestätigt, aber auch mein Urologe meinte vorgestern, ganz sicher könnte man bei PCa nie sein.... Sei's drum, ich hatte die Haupt OP 2006, danach fast 9 gute Jahre, dann knapp 3 Jahre "starren" auf wieder vierteljährliche PSA Tests und dann eine gute OP. Ich werde dieses Jahr 76, bin einigermaßen fit, kann noch klar denken und fahre übermorgen mit meiner Frau im Wohnmobil nach Andalusien.  Also: so what! 

Mach's gut, Volker

----------


## RolandHO

Dann danke für deinen Bericht
und gute Reise, Volker

Gruß
Roland

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,
heute wieder einmal der allfällige Anruf beim Udo nach gehabter Blutentnahme am Vortag:" PSA Wert wie er sein soll, <0,07 ng/ml. " Na, also: ich denke, dass ich 15 Monate nach meiner Lymphadenektomie und nunmehr fast 14 Jahre nach meiner Prostatektomie nunmehr das z.Zt. wieder vierteljährliche Starren auf den PSA Wert aufgebe. Mein Alter ist soweit fortgeschritten, ich werde heuer 76, dass ich mir, selbst wenn der PSA irgendwann nochmals steigen sollte, keine allzu großen Sorgen zu machen brauche. Ich habe das Forum fast 14 Jahre begleitet, habe Höhen, Tiefen und auch schmerzliche Abschiede von lieben "Kollegen" erlebt und meine, dass dieses Forum notwendiger denn je ist. Außerdem wird es jetzt, wo so viele Idioten in der Politik unterwegs sind, immer wichtiger die verbleibende Lebenszeit zu nutzen. 
Ich wünsche allen alles Gute, Volker

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich habe das Forum fast 14 Jahre begleitet, habe Höhen, Tiefen und auch  schmerzliche Abschiede von lieben "Kollegen" erlebt und meine, dass  dieses Forum notwendiger denn je ist. Außerdem wird es jetzt, wo so  viele Idioten in der Politik unterwegs sind, immer wichtiger die  verbleibende Lebenszeit zu nutzen. 
> Ich wünsche allen alles Gute, Volker


Hallo Volker,

dem möchte ich als nun schon bald 86-Jähriger gern zustimmen. Genieße das Leben, es ist schon später als man denkt. Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.

Gruß vom unverwüstlichen Harald

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo allerseits,
> .. *Udo* nach gehabter Blutentnahme ..


Meint natürlich Uro, wie Urologe

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> dem möchte ich als nun schon bald 86-Jähriger gern zustimmen. Genieße das Leben, es ist schon später als man denkt. Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.
> 
> Gruß vom unverwüstlichen Harald


Servus Harald, danke für die guten Wünsche, gehen natürlich postwendend an Dich zurück! Geniesse das Leben, aber keine Flugreisen mehr, das ist politisch inkorrekt, gell! Die Ostseeküste bietet auch schöne Seiten.
In diesem Sinne, alles Gute, Volker

----------


## vaukaa

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe es wieder getan: PSA Wert Bestimmung bei meinem beliebten Urologen und wieder war dieser vermaledeite Wert < 0,07 ng/ml. Wieder eine halbe Nacht wenig Schlaf, dann am Morgen danach die mehrmalige Telefon Umkreisung, Anruf und dann die erlösende Meldung. Man sollte meinen, nach gefühlter 357 ster Blutabnahme würde die Routine es einem leichter machen, aber nein, immer wieder einige Aufregung. Jetzt aber: Sommer!!!
Bleibt gesund in diesen pandemischen Tagen,

Volker

----------

